# Review Format



## devdev (21/3/14)

So there are some of us who really like reviewing eliquids, and I feel it may be worth having a standard template that peeps can use if they want to.

Mods - You may wish to make this a sticky

If you do a review it would be useful for everyone if you provide as much information as possible. Obviously you may not have all of the information, so put in as much as possible

------------------------------------

Company:
Product Name:
Product Image:

Reviewer:

Mod:
Watts/Volts:

Atomiser:
Coil Resistance:
Wicking Material:

Strength:
Blend:
Price: (please include price/ml if you can)
Website:

Website blurb:
Reviewer Notes:

Similar to:

Avoid if:

If the above is not to your liking, the following system (the @denizenx system) can be used, in addition to the above one or on its own:

ok since it seems there are those like @BhavZ and @Silver who's tongues can find the proverbial pea under a 100 mattresses and guys like me and @Rob Fisher who don't, i hereby propose an alternative rating system for those of us who prefer a more simpler way of rating juices : introducing the nom rating system

1) blech : no nom at all
2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
3) nom : its nom
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Great idea. Think this template is a must

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

May want to include coil resistance and wicking material, if appropriate. Other members please shout if you have other ideas to be included for @devdev's consideration. Great idea, will make it a sticky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Done!

Welcome any additional suggestions


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

I think the *coil resistance* and the *power* used are important, since the flavours come to light at different power settings. 

If you're on a Mech, then I suppose the resistance is all you need, but then state you are on a mech mod setup.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (22/3/14)

nice going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

One more addition to the fields

"Similar to:"

and

"Avoid if:"


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

devdev said:


> So there are some of us who really like reviewing eliquids, and I feel it may be worth having a standard template that peeps can use if they want to.
> 
> ok since it seems there are those like @BhavZ and @Silver who's tongues can find the proverbial pea under a 100 mattresses and guys like me and @Rob Fisher who don't, i hereby propose an alternative rating system for those of us who prefer a more simpler way of rating juices : introducing the nom rating system
> 
> ...



@devdev what does "nom" mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @devdev what does "nom" mean?


Yummy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (9/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @devdev what does "nom" mean?


Nom meaning...credit to Google






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shatter (9/12/17)

@Hooked If the slang did not changed yet in the 3 years, nom is slang for delicious, or you can say the juice was nomable or nomworthy  (among a few other meanings)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

I'll use the "nom" system if I do reviews, but my personal system of categorisation (I categorise every e-liquid that I try) is as follows:

*YES! = Definitely buy again*
Yes = Buy if *YES! *is unavailable
ok = Buy if *YES! *and Yes are unavailable 
No = Don't buy again (weak flavour or rather sweet)
*NO! = *Definitely don't buy again (horrible flavour or very sweet)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

